# Lots of cool video lessons



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Just discovered a number of useful guitar video lessons. There seem to be a lot of different styles too. This one is just an example, but if you look on the right hand side you can page down through a lot of different lessons, in various styles:

http://www.joost.com/2980010/t/Paul-Gilbert-Shred-School#id=2980010

Hopefully everyone else hasn't already discovered this site


----------

